# How much alcohol do you drink per week. Be honest.



## LivingtoLearn (Jul 21, 2014)

How much alcohol do you drink per week? When you do drink how many cocktails do you have? What is your drink of choice? Reason for this thread is to gather opinions of the members of this board on if alcohol really ruins your gains enough to make a difference if you drink or not.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jul 21, 2014)

it does for me but i have had problems in the past.so i am not really suppose to be drinking at all but when i do i drink crown and sprite or moonshine or wine.if i just drink like once a week or less i look good but when i start drinking everyday i loose my six pak. all so when i drink or smoke weed i eat real bad all so.i am not drinking any more after this past weekend for at least a week or two.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 21, 2014)

None.  I might have a beer or two on a holiday or big family get together, but weekly?  Not at all.


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jul 21, 2014)

docdoom77 said:


> None.  I might have a beer or two on a holiday or big family get together, but weekly?  Not at all.



In your opinion, how detrimental is alcohol to a person first starting to lift? Will it keep them from making gains if they drink once a week? Drinking means a few glasses of wine and maybe a beer or two. So like 6 drinks total per week if they drink at all.


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 21, 2014)

Haven't had a drink since last December.  Well besides the supposed Anadrol that almost killed me that I made with grain spirits and peg300....


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jul 21, 2014)

Rays I am sorry to bother you here but do you know anyone who drinks once a week and makes good gains? Be honest.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 21, 2014)

None. Gotta get them gains


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 21, 2014)

The term "drinking once a week" is vague.  And making good gains is subjective.  The water retention and the extra calories would make any gains harder to notice.  It wouldn't negate anything.  Good DNA, a fresh liver, and proper nutrition will trump one night of drinking a week.


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jul 21, 2014)

spinyvegeta said:


> None. Gotta get them gains



Then why do people who drink on the weekends have big muscles?


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 21, 2014)

With flab and a fat gut


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 21, 2014)

LivingtoLearn said:


> Then why do people who drink on the weekends have big muscles?



Can you change your location you have listed?  You are bringing shame to a great city.


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jul 21, 2014)

spinyvegeta said:


> With flab and a fat gut



So people can and will still build muscle if they drink, but they also are more likely to put on more body fat at the same time. That answers my question. Thank you for your time today and that is why people do not drink who are competing. Since they want to look their best with their shirt off and have the best muscle definition possible.


----------



## HeavyB (Jul 21, 2014)

This thread makes me want to fucking drink... 

Ok guys I am going to tell him the secret of how to do what ever the hell you want and get big muscles.

Get you some Dinitrophenol and take a shit load of it for months.


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jul 21, 2014)

Lmao!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 21, 2014)

I drink almost nothing. I do other recreational stuff. the body is pretty resilient. I believe nothing in moderation will cause any significant impact.  I have know several functioning boozer hounds that were pretty effective in the gym


----------



## s2h (Jul 21, 2014)

i dont drink cause i get in trouble...with lots of different people..


----------



## BadGas (Jul 21, 2014)

Drinking will make you retain water and spike ur blood pressure to unsafe levels. Nevermind ur gains going away instantly when you come off blast. You can kill yourself if you drink regularly and cycle AAS. I came close. I was only running 500mg of Sustanon/week while drinking a pint of Captain Morgan 2-3 times thru weekdays and about a liter of It on the weekends. 

Its not worth it. Ive since started dieting (though I know I can do better) and reduced drinking to one Friday a month, if that!


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jul 21, 2014)

BadGas said:


> Drinking will make you retain water and spike ur blood pressure to unsafe levels. Nevermind ur gains going away instantly when you come off blast. You can kill yourself if you drink regularly and cycle AAS. I came close. I was only running 500mg of Sustanon/week while drinking a pint of Captain Morgan 2-3 times thru weekdays and about a liter of It on the weekends.
> 
> Its not worth it. Ive since started dieting (though I know I can do better) and reduced drinking to one Friday a month, if that!



A few glasses of red wine a week would be that harmful?


----------



## BadGas (Jul 21, 2014)

LivingtoLearn said:


> A few glasses of red wine a week would be that harmful?



Ive learned that everything in life is connected to discipline, or lack there of. As soon as I Incorporated discipline back Into my life, I found that I didnt have to make excuses anymore. For me there is no middle of the road anymore. The answer to your question: I dont see a problem with a few glasses of wine in a week, unless of course youre an alcholic in denial..and by a few, you mean each time you drink and a few times a week. There are certain health benefits to drinking small amounts of wine each week that other alcholic beverages do not possess. You have to look at your goals and decide for yourself though. It was easy for me..alcohol became an obstacle.


----------



## Big Puppy (Jul 21, 2014)

He's back. (In that voice)


----------



## Rdub9281 (Jul 22, 2014)

Dude I drink usually one time a week, usually Saturday, and get bombed every time. MODERATION! It's just like anything else, drugs, roids, etc. I still have a 6 pack and I'm extremely lean. Although, I am a very hard gainer, and being lean is easy for me, but not gaining size. Ya it's a bitch ain't it? Everyone's body is different plain and simple. Some people can just simply get away with stuff that others can't. Find ur line, and don't cross it.


You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 22, 2014)

none


----------



## MidWest (Aug 19, 2014)

Zero.  I gave up the shit about 6 months ago and haven't looked back.  After the adjustment I am happier than I have been in a long time.  

One day at a time. 

Midwest

Sent via Tapatalk Pro.


----------



## Montego (Aug 19, 2014)

MidWest said:


> Zero.  I gave up the shit about 6 months ago and haven't looked back.  After the adjustment I am happier than I have been in a long time.
> 
> One day at a time.
> 
> ...


Big props. 18 months here.


----------



## Little BamBam (Aug 19, 2014)

Every once in a while but not often like when I was in my teens. Sucks feeling weak in the gym


----------



## aestavri (Sep 5, 2014)

none ^_^


----------



## Bucks10 (Sep 5, 2014)

Depends on the wife bitching.


----------



## Big Puppy (Sep 5, 2014)

^^^^ lolz


----------



## 1bbigger (Sep 5, 2014)

Big fat zero


----------



## dagambd (Sep 5, 2014)

Montego said:


> Big props. 18 months here.



75 days.  keep it up fellas


----------



## jeffnalma (Sep 15, 2014)

I have a shot or two about every other week.


----------



## dagambd (Sep 15, 2014)

85 days


----------



## BadGas (Sep 15, 2014)

Hats off to all the fellas that know how many days since their last!! I understand. Just get through today!!


----------



## MI1972 (Sep 15, 2014)

Only on weekends and thats not much anymore.


----------



## Montego (Sep 15, 2014)

Devil booze!


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 16, 2014)

Nothing but false hope, liquid confidence, and empty calories.  

But boy is it fun!

8 months


----------



## blergs. (Sep 16, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> The term "drinking once a week" is vague.  And making good gains is subjective.  The water retention and the extra calories would make any gains harder to notice.  It wouldn't negate anything.  Good DNA, a fresh liver, and proper nutrition will trump one night of drinking a week.


exactly!.  and it vary from person to person the health or gains implications by drinking.... I have 4-6 drinks  a week. usually a glass of red wine a day, not 4-6 in a row lol.   if drinking is an issue for you u need to rethink priorities or possibly get help if its an issue.


----------



## dogsoldier (Sep 29, 2014)

None.


----------



## sixsix250 (Sep 29, 2014)

Montego said:


> Big props. 18 months here.



10 months here


----------



## XxGetLeanxX (Oct 3, 2014)

I have 1 drink daily whether it be a red wine or scotch...not a big beer guy unless I'm @ a BBQ. In fact, 1-2 drinks a day (in the right quantities fellas, not the bottle lol) is proven to be good for ones health. Yes I get blood work, and it always come back stellar.


----------



## malfeasance (Oct 6, 2014)

I like beer.  0-3 a day.  I cut it out entirely, however, for long periods of time, especially when cutting.  It is disconcerting to see that your a.m. fasted elliptical effort merely offset the beers you had with dinner the previous evening . . .


----------



## Ainslie Lee (Oct 29, 2014)

I think one drink per week is not a problem but if goes regularly, you have a lot more to worry about than interfering with muscle gainz also increase the storage of body fat due to failure of fat oxidation.


----------



## James Blunt (Dec 16, 2015)

mabe one bottle? hhh cant remember.


----------



## bubble789 (Dec 16, 2015)

once a week? it depends..


----------



## solidassears (Dec 16, 2015)

None, don't drink any alcohol


----------



## Tank12 (Dec 29, 2015)

None


----------



## bayou boy (Dec 29, 2015)

Couple times a week. Used to drink almost every day before I started gear. I took one break from everything while back when I was in blast and dbol and alcohol had my kidneys screaming. Been good ever since then. No steroid use in 5 months  though. My drinking depends on time of year and what I'm doing. Certain seasons I drink more

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## fetzer85 (Jan 26, 2016)

On average, none. Only have a couple drinks a year.


----------



## Anabolik2k (Jan 27, 2016)

Normally twice a week (FRi and SAT) for a very long time now. (35 years). Liver comes back  normal on my quarterly blood tests. (I'm on statins).
Now that I'm starting TRT, Ill tone it down to once, or just cut the amount in half on those 2 days. Normally buy a 375 ml bottle of Jameson or Hornitos on FRI and SAT, wife and I will split that.
(6 shots each). So that's like 12 drinks on the weekend, throw in a couple beers or a drink at a restaurant. (brings it to 15). I dont really get too buzzed on that amount (high tolerance).

Probably a bit much, but then SUN - THU it's zero, drink milk and water all day. Anyways, like I said, starting TRT now at age 50 after being natty forever, so drinking is taking a back seat obviously.


----------



## Aria007 (Jan 28, 2016)

Only only special occasions. It's not worth it to mess up my liver by drinking a lot or add that "beer belly" just to have some drinks.


----------



## JBN24 (Jan 30, 2016)

I use to drink a lot, but have cut down to just fri/sat Sunday's when football is on. I don't binge drink anymore and usually only have a couple when I do. If it's a party I'll have more than a couple 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WantsWidth (Mar 26, 2016)

none

its been almost a year


----------



## werewolf (Apr 6, 2016)

None.I love exstazy. And weed.


----------



## Texasmade (Apr 11, 2016)

Zero for me..


----------



## BrockEnt (Apr 12, 2016)

I honestly drink on the weekends, usually Friday and Saturday evenings. To be honest, I cannot tell you exactly how much I drink because it's always different. It's a social thing for me. Cutting out the alcohol would probably make a huge difference in my appearance. That's something i'll definitively be looking into for the near future.


----------



## fitmaxm (Jun 27, 2016)

None. I drink only few times in a year.


----------



## flood (Jul 9, 2016)

none


----------

